# Menschenkette Weidezaun



## munchli (13. Mai 2004)

Kann mir bitte jemand sagen, warum und ob es dem letzten Menschen in einer Kette fest eins schlägt wenn eine Kette von 20 Menschen an einen Weidezaun greifen? Also einer greift dran, und dem macht es nichts und der Kette? nur dem Letzten? Weiss das wer? genau? mit Erklärung?


----------



## Georgi (14. Mai 2004)

Hallo munchli,


http://www.mathehotline.de/physik4u/hausaufgaben/messages/24/11899.html#POST22248


Georgi


----------

